# Students take part in live chemical and biological environment



## RackMaster (Nov 8, 2007)

> *Students take part in live chemical and biological environment*
> by Capt Kyle Keffer
> 
> During the first week of October, students from the Department of Applied Military Science’s Land Force Technical Staff Programme and the Army Technical Warrant Officers’ (ATWO) course were able to put four weeks of classroom theory into practice as they carried out live agent training at the Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) facility located at CFB Suffield, Alberta.
> ...



I've always wanted to go on a course at those facilities.  Call me crazy but it sounds like fun. :uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 9, 2007)

fuck that lol


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 9, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> fuck that lol



Chicken shit.   I've got a few buddies at JNBCD Coy. and the stories.......makes the nuts curl. lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 9, 2007)

I wouldn't be anywhere near that kind of environment unless absolutely necessary lol


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 9, 2007)

I fucking hate putting on that mask let alone the suit, I don't think I would want to do it for  "fun". lol


----------

